# New Legendary Pokemon Keldeo Revealed



## Hop2089 (Feb 16, 2012)

> The Pokémon Company have officially revealed an entirely new Pokémon, Keldeo, compatible with _Pokémon Black/White_. Keldeo is currently the final monster in the entire Pokédex, and is a “Colt Pokémon”.
> 
> Keldeo’s element type is Water/Fighting. It will make its first appearance in the upcoming movie, _Kyurem VS The Sacred Swordsman – Keldeo_.
> 
> Meanwhile, Serebii.net reports that the March 15th issue of _CoroCoro_ magazine will shed more light on Keldeo, including, perhaps, details of how it will be distributed.



Source

http://www.siliconera.com/2012/02/15/new-legendary-pokemon-keldeo-officially-revealed/

I've seen this Pokemon before however



Spoiler



I didn't see it through legit means


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 16, 2012)

back in the good old days... this was a legendary pokemon








now everything looks like:


Spoiler


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well we are in the moe age of anime, the creators of the games and anime had to lighten the ferocity of Pokemon.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> back in the good old days... this was a legendary pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"In the old days"
Man, in my old days these two rocked everybody's world:


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> back in the good old days... this was a legendary pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the 4th musketeer, it's supposed to be small and look weak. The other musketeer pokemon look like Raikou. [/img]http://www.4colorreb...cwqbao1_500.jpg[/img]
Fuck the new formatting, you got the link.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 16, 2012)

At LEAST we get another one...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW They took their sweet time releasing that pokemon. I'm sure a lot of completetionists just stopped playing b/c the pokedex cannot be completed through legit means. Just two more pokemon and two years of waiting until the pokedex can be completed.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 16, 2012)

KirovAir said:


> "In the old days"
> Man, in my old days these two rocked everybody's world:


your "old days" are the same as mine... I started with the 1st gen too 
but I also played the 2nd one

fuck.... Im old


----------



## Janthran (Feb 16, 2012)

I laughed because I got those suckers in a trade right when I beat White
har har har


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> back in the good old days... this was a legendary pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I saw Keldeo and the first thing I thought of was (well, first it was disgust), then it was that pony picture.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 17, 2012)

What about Kyogre????? He was a legendary back in the day too!


----------



## dgwillia (Feb 17, 2012)

This generation of Pokemon made me sad , we went from awesome pokemon like Mewtwo and Scizor, to these new ones that look like DeviantArt creations. (Not hating or anything, i still play the game, i just miss the good ol days)

I dont even remember 90% of the names of the new Pokemon. I could see flash cards of Pokemon for old generations and remember most of them, yet i cant even remember the names of the new starters and their evolutions


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 17, 2012)

smile72 said:


> What about Kyogre????? He was a legendary back in the day too!


>back in the day
No.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are they giving us "cute" legendaries? I want badass looking pokemon to be legendary... not that.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Feb 17, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Why are they giving us "cute" legendaries? I want badass looking pokemon to be legendary... not that.



Genosect
/thread


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Why are they giving us "cute" legendaries? I want badass looking pokemon to be legendary... not that.


Victini is cute but is awesome! Same goes for Mew... =3
This one tho... It's a whole different thing... It's no pokemon. D=


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2012)

Where's the news story that confirms that this isn't real?
Because dear god that pokemon lacks inspiration. it's so bad.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Feb 17, 2012)

I think they could have done much better with the picture it looks too much like a my little pony for me lol. He does look like a cool Pokemon and he does remind me of one of my friends (with the other three being me and two others lol). I liked the Legendary Dogs (Yes dogs to me) and they were badass in the time although I think that Pokemon has indeed devolved into too much cuteness. Those emotion Pokemon from gen 4, Shaymin, Manaphy  lol.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe I should start playing Black for starters.. So far I've played every generation (and the remakes for newer consoles) from start to finish (completed the pokedex especially for the first few gens), but Black has stayed in my shelf quite untouched.. May be that my PS3/Wii had some part in this, but still.. Is Black any different than the rest of them that should make me play it? :I


ps. Zapdos was B to the A to the D to the A to the double S!


----------



## OJClock (Feb 17, 2012)

well at least it looks like a muskateer right.
is this dantes or whatnot i dont remember the books
HE LOOKS FRENCH OK


----------



## Janthran (Feb 17, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Why are they giving us "cute" legendaries? I want badass looking pokemon to be legendary... not that.


Because before the new generations, ALL legendaries have been badass, not cute.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 17, 2012)

...Nintendo is full of bronies.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes but mew's design was simple and could be liked. These new things they are creating as legendaries are just failure


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 17, 2012)

My personal favorite even tho I don't play the main pokemon games anymore(I prefer the dungeon games)



Spoiler


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 17, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Where's the news story that confirms that this isn't real?
> Because dear god that pokemon lacks inspiration. it's so bad.



It is real. The pokemon is actually in the game if you hack it. Keldeo's even in the Pokédex.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 17, 2012)

Mew was and is  the best legendery pokemon everrrr


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## sputnix (Feb 17, 2012)

people do realize B/W has released in japan A YEAR before the pony show was released.... I would think people would realize that this has nothing to do with bronies


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 17, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Yes but mew's design was simple and could be liked. These new things they are creating as legendaries are just failure



Celebi and Victini are both small and cute. D<

There are some cute legendaries just like there's badass legendaries, like Groudon, Zapdos, Lugia (yeah, Lugia is badass), Suicuno, etc...


----------



## Koopa Troopa (Feb 17, 2012)

Final Monster in the entire Pokedex you say? As in there are going to be no more pokemon?


----------



## darkangel5000 (Feb 17, 2012)

sputnix said:


> people do realize B/W has released in japan A YEAR before the pony show was released.... I would think people would realize that this has nothing to do with bronies


Even though you're right that pkmn b/w was released earlier than MLP (but just by a month ), people haven't said that Nintendo stole the design or anything, if I read the thread correctly. They just mentioned that Keldeo looks like a MLP-Pony. Which it kinda does.
So, huh, chill out...  
/OT


But, yeah, a new legendary... I hate myself for the fact, that I bought Pokemon White and that I haven't 'completed' it yet. In fact I've just gotten hold of the 2nd badge or something... ;_;
(Same goes for every of the DS main Pokemon games and remakes. )


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, meh. Keldeo looks like a My little Pony but it's not based by it. XD It loosely based on a kelpie(a supernatural water horse) and a unicorn. Obviously, it seems to be inspired by D'artagnan from The Three Musketeers. In fact, that may be one of the reason it lokks like the youngest of the group. Amd it's tail looks like the feather from D'Artagnan's hat. XD


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 17, 2012)

I never really cared about completing the pokedex. And I will admit the design is cutesy but for all we know it could be stronger then any other pokemon in the game o.O


----------



## smile72 (Feb 17, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > What about Kyogre????? He was a legendary back in the day too!
> ...



Yes, back in the day, as this year on November 21st he will be 10 years old! And if your wondering I also began playing Pokemon during the first generation.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 17, 2012)

Topic title is pretty misleading, as pretty much everyone has known about this Pokemon since the game was out.  Well, mostly everyone.

All I see here is that it's being distributed now.  I thought it was an entirely new Pokemon for the next game at first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2012)

Ugh...definitely haven't put much time in Black/White at all. Used cheats to speed up the game so I could at least get through the story...every gen after d/p/pl are shit. D/P/PL are shit, too, but not as bad. I actually put time in those 3...


----------



## ars25 (Feb 17, 2012)

lol a new pokemon my ass i knew of it way before the us release but i liked the legendary pokemon of gens 1-4 the most

ps you guys make me feel young


----------



## ferofax (Feb 17, 2012)

sputnix said:


> people do realize B/W has released in japan A YEAR before the pony show was released.... I would think people would realize that this has nothing to do with bronies


bronies have been in existence even before the days of Robot Unicorn Attack, the pony corruption that followed, because they just didn't know it yet.

and that includes people who liked Rapidash and that pony. errr, you know, the pre-evolution. that's first gen, so there have been bronies even then. they just didn't know it yet.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 17, 2012)

ferofax said:


> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> > people do realize B/W has released in japan A YEAR before the pony show was released.... I would think people would realize that this has nothing to do with bronies
> ...


Yes, because liking horses automatically makes you a brony? NO!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 17, 2012)

Water/Fighting 

Hope it comes to NA soon


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 17, 2012)

What is everyones beef with this thing anyway. Yes it's a cutsy pokemon.

You wont be saying that when you get ROFLPWNED by it in battle though. Believe me, Keldeo can run Physical, Special, or even Mixed, and is nothing to laugh at when it tears through half a team. I mean Dat "Secret Sword"

Now as for the coincidence that it looks like a character from MLP, that I cannot comment on beyond the simple word known as "Irony"


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 17, 2012)

I knew of the last three, too. And that one of them has two forms. But, it's good to see they are finally going to release one of the three of them. -Has caught 646 pokemon and refuses to hack for it.-


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 17, 2012)

Magmorph said:


>




That's messed up yo.


----------



## The Masked Man (Feb 17, 2012)

How charming.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> What is everyones beef with this thing anyway. Yes it's a cutsy pokemon.
> 
> You wont be saying that when you get ROFLPWNED by it in battle though. Believe me, Keldeo can run Physical, Special, or even Mixed, and is nothing to laugh at when it tears through half a team. I mean Dat "Secret Sword"
> 
> Now as for the coincidence that it looks like a character from MLP, that I cannot comment on beyond the simple word known as "Irony"



It's a Pokemon thread, never expect anything less than people bashing every new Pokemon while screaming "OMG 1ST/2ND GEN ARE BESTZORZ, NEW POGEMANZ SUCKZORS".


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2012)

alunral said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyones beef with this thing anyway. Yes it's a cutsy pokemon.
> ...



Sometimes, the truth hurts I guess.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kyurem for Pokemon Grey? Nope. 

This Guy:


----------



## Janthran (Feb 17, 2012)

darkangel5000 said:


> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> > people do realize B/W has released in japan A YEAR before the pony show was released.... I would think people would realize that this has nothing to do with bronies
> ...


My little sisters have been watching that show since like.. '05


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > Nimbus said:
> ...



I'm sorry, opinions aren't truth.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2012)

alunral said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > alunral said:
> ...



Indeed, but the truth is definitely truth.

Like, 1+1 = 2, gravity exists, and all pokemon after second gen suck.
Tis just the laws of the universe i'm afraid.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 17, 2012)

This new shitty pony looking Pokemon might hint at no Pokemon Grey, but Pokemon Rainbow.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 17, 2012)

Err....where's the other 2?


----------



## bowser (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn. Looks like Ubisoft isn't the only one with a fetish for ponies now.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 17, 2012)

we all knew this was coming, though im suprised Ninty was able to stall it this long.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2012)

No. They said "for the moment" I.e. it has the highest number until more are added.
I remember seeing this on Bulbapedia or something ages ago when looking up things about the musketeers. So not exactly news... I guess the announcement of its existence from Ninty is though.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2012)

whew, and i was excited about the title.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

Game Freak and Nintendo are trying too hard. They should just say "We want to make Digimons, leave us alone!" instead of labeling those... weird creatures... as new Pokemon.

Every single generation is made with a distinctively different style nowadays, making the collection of all Pokemon look like a complete freakshow.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 18, 2012)

Since when does "New" mean known for over a year?


----------



## Valwin (Feb 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Game Freak and Nintendo are trying too hard. They should just say "We want to make Digimons, leave us alone!" instead of labeling those... weird creatures... as new Pokemon.
> 
> Every single generation is made with a distinctively different style nowadays, making the collection of all Pokemon look like a complete freakshow.




sorry but even the ugliest and un appealing Pokemon comes nowhere near the concept behind digimon





:X the F is this ?



anyway about this new pokemon we know about it for aver a year :X


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 18, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Since when does "New" mean known for over a year?


When "known for over a year" means we hacked the game and found out it existed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Game Freak and Nintendo are trying too hard. They should just say "We want to make Digimons, leave us alone!" instead of labeling those... weird creatures... as new Pokemon.
> ...



Uhm...






...yeah, I'm talking Mr.Revolver over Mustachio McCreepy-ass Statue here, hands down.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Haha. What is Probopass supposed to be anyway?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Valwin said:


> sorry but even the ugliest and un appealing Pokemon comes nowhere near the concept behind digimon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digimon?  That's how a _Final Fantasy_ black mage would look in _Red Dead Redemption_!


----------



## Valwin (Feb 18, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ^ Haha. What is Probopass supposed to be anyway?




a moai  statue


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

We've had "cute" legendaries in the past (mew, celebi, jirachi) but this is something else...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimwhat said:


> We've had "cute" legendaries in the past (mew, celebi, jirachi) but this is something else...


It's not "cute", it looks Derpy IMO.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Water/Fighting
> 
> Hope it comes to NA soon


That's not the first, I hope you realized that.
*cough Poliwrath *cough


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Water/Fighting
> ...


Yeah, the first thing I think of when I see a horse is swimming and Jiu-Jitsu.

God, there's already too many of those buggers.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

Meh, to be honest, I see good designs in all the generations. I'm kind of happy that I'm not that picky, unlike 90% of the poké-fans.
For me, in each generations I see some epic design and some ridiculous one. 
And yes this is a fan who started playing pokemon when it was 1st released.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2012)

I wish they would've stopped at the 3rd generation. God damn, the number of Pokemon is TOO DAMN HIGH.


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

He stands out so much


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> I wish they would've stopped at the 3rd generation. God damn, the number of Pokemon is TOO DAMN HIGH.


Dude, I know right? But as long as there are kids loving pokemon and the purists, it will ALWAYS EXIST.
Wanna hear some nonsense about pokemon? I'm still laughing at the fact that over 600 episodes exist for pokemon, and Ash has NEVER AGED.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would've stopped at the 3rd generation. God damn, the number of Pokemon is TOO DAMN HIGH.
> ...


Yeah but it's the same thing for most cartoons (some people count Pokemon as an anime, I don't.) so it's not out of the norm...I've only watch like the first 2 generations of Pokemon episodes so I wouldn't know too much about that..


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

If they really want to start over, let Ash go and give the show a new protagonist.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mhm. XD Well, I just love the series. Especially the game for the strategy behind it. Collecting all 649 pokemon is rather tedious. I just prefer competitive battling. 
As for the pokemon in general, I must say, I pretty mush loved the 4 generations in general. Generation 5 pkm is rather... meh. Although I've grown to love most of them, some of them are rather unapealing. Eg: Jellicent.


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Mhm. XD Well, I just love the series. Especially the game for the strategy behind it. Collecting all 649 pokemon is rather tedious. I just prefer competitive battling.
> As for the pokemon in general, I must say, I pretty mush loved the 4 generations in general. Generation 5 pkm is rather... meh. Although I've grown to love most of them, some of them are rather unapealing. Eg: Jellicent.


My problem isn't too much with the pokemon, it's just that they're eventually going to run out of ideas. I mean, most of the originals were like real animals...now we have pokemons based on lamps.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimwhat said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mhm. XD Well, I just love the series. Especially the game for the strategy behind it. Collecting all 649 pokemon is rather tedious. I just prefer competitive battling.
> ...


I liked chandelure. He's awesome. 



Spoiler









	HOWEVER, I HATE


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2012)

Now I'm gonna have to start playig R/S/E again...*sigh*


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 18, 2012)

Pokemon will always be awesome!


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> jimwhat said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



They're still "ok" right now, but what about when they make the bookcase pokemon or the stairs pokemon.

Also, it seems like they're running out of stories for the legendaries. After *Arceus, *what is there.

Sure, there have been animes that have lasted longer than Pokemon, but their big premise was that there was always a stronger villian which would keep the audience interested. They've already introduced the strongest pokemon.

What they should do is finsih off the Ash Saga and create a new Pokemon Universe with a brand new story.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2012)

jimwhat said:


> They're still "ok" right now, but what about when they make the bookcase pokemon or the stairs pokemon.
> 
> Also, it seems like they're running out of stories for the legendaries. After *Arceus, *what is there.
> 
> ...


Chances are they'll either keep on making up random Pokemon and continue with the Ash saga or they'll just stop the Pokemon series for good. To be honest, I wish it'd be the latter. While I love Pokemon and many of my fond memories as a kid have included Pokemon, all of these newer generations are just killing the series for me and I'm sure many other First-Genners. If they stop now they still have remakes of R/S/E and D/P/PL and W/B/G(if there is one). So it's not like the games will die forever. I do wish they'd create a true 3D Pokemon game for Wii-U or 3DS, it'd be beautiful! They could practically recreate the show with it! I always have my dreams...


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimwhat said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > jimwhat said:
> ...


I understand but Game Freak always keep something interesting for new fans and purists alike. TBH, when they created god, I thought that was over with, but then the Tao Trio came along, which was inspired from chinese beliefs. Trust me, as long as imagination and inspiration exisits, there will always be new pokemon. I'll admit that I will start  laughing if they start  creating pokemon based on important people. Can you imagine Miyamoto poke-fied? Or even Obama.XD


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> jimwhat said:
> 
> 
> > They're still "ok" right now, but what about when they make the bookcase pokemon or the stairs pokemon.
> ...



You're right, they can keep making remakes, but I think they can go a bit further.

I think that they can still use the current pokemon, but still keep making games if they change the style of the game. (Something like the Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition game).

But, I doubt they'll do. It's unfortunate to say but I think most of the people (the little kids) that watch pokemon now still enjoy it. Their games still sell well since there will always be new players who have never tried the game.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 18, 2012)

It's cute how Nintendo still pretends that Keldeo, Meloetta and Genesect are still top-secret and that they weren't discovered within days of the games' Japanese release.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2012)

Dann Woolf said:


> It's cute how Nintendo still pretends that Keldeo, Meloetta and Genesect are still top-secret and that they weren't discovered within days of the games' Japanese release.




Not everyone knows about them, in fact I think a majority don't know about them.


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

There are still people ( I assume they're the majority too) who dont keep up with pokemon news and dont know about them, but GF should work on a better way of hiding them.

 'd lol


----------



## Valwin (Feb 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Pokemon will always be awesome!


yea yet i dont know why

is like a curse  i cant stop playing them ;.;


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 18, 2012)

You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.

And for the record, my favorite Pokémon is Darkrai. Badass motherfucker, it's like they turned Batman into a Pokémon.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 18, 2012)

Dann Woolf said:


> You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.
> 
> And for the record, my favorite Pokémon is Darkrai. Badass motherfucker, it's like they turned Batman into a Pokémon.


No one is talking like that, and no - not every gen has a Charizard and Bidoof. Also, Darkrai is just a black napkin.


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.
> ...


Win.

Plus Bidoof has been my favorite HM slave.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 18, 2012)

jimwhat said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mhm. XD Well, I just love the series. Especially the game for the strategy behind it. Collecting all 649 pokemon is rather tedious. I just prefer competitive battling.
> ...



first you must think that  pokemon as it own universe  that have it own set of rules and events  and evolutionary path


the lamp Pokemon is  original in the sense that in the Pokemon universe humans seem how he emitted light  they decided to  copy it and created lamps that look like him  ect

the creators could be thinking in that sense


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

Valwin said:


> jimwhat said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


Oh, Nice.

So, think of it in reverse
Not lamp inspired pokemon, but pokemon inspired the lamp.

I guess that is a better way to think of it, but it's still weird lol


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 18, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.
> ...



My point is that every gen has good Pokémon and bad Pokémon. And yes, the gen 1 games were good at the time but in retrospect they're poorly designed (like the PC system and the bag, oh my fucking god, if a game was released today with shit like that it would bomb like a muslim extremist in a crowded area) and have more bugs than Paris Hilton's vagina (are "Paris Hilton is a massive whore" jokes still relevant? I'm not really up to date on which celebrities are the biggest targets these days).

Also, _you're_ a black napkin.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck this shit..
Every gen becomes worse than the one before and the games *********

They should make more games like:


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dann Woolf said:


> You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.
> 
> And for the record, my favorite Pokémon is Darkrai. Badass motherfucker, it's like they turned Batman into a Pokémon.


Goddamn, I hate it when people post reactions that are completely uncalled for. Is it so hard to say "The people who say that the pokemon past the second gen suck don't know what they're talking about" or something like that? It clearly can't be hard, I just did it. I'm assuming you wouldn't be like this in public, would you?

Anyway, I would have to disagree with you. It's not about comparing pokemon in a gen, but comparing each gen to each other. The first gen was great, because it's the original of course. When they did the second gen it was like "Wow MORE pokemon?!?! Yay! Variety!!" Then third gen came and it was like "Okay, more pokemon, there's already a lot, but okay" After that it's like "Meh, I stopped memorizing or caring....how many pokemon now...too many to care..." After that third gen, they have basically just been milking it.

Of course I can't speak for everyone, but this is what I have gathered over time.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 18, 2012)

....I can't even call that a pokemon..


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

pubert09 said:


> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? Fuck everyone going "hurrr onlee gen 1 and 2 pikamens r gud durrr". Every gen has good and bad Pokémon. Every gen has it's Charizards and Bidoofs. Even your sacred gens 1 and 2. So shut. The *FUCK.* Up. Already.
> ...


Actually, that what's you think. I kinda like the variety of pokemon they have. It makes it feel fresh and not completely stale. Heck the animal world is evolving too, why shouldn't the Pokemon world evolve too?

And I assure you, I kinda like seeing different pokemon in teams than always the SAME ONES... Although, lots of pkm in gen 5 are kinda weak, others  make them completely stand out.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 18, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> ....I can't even call that a pokemon..




cmon he looks ok  


by that logic you shuld hate jigglypuff them or half of all the pokemon


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 18, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> ....I can't even call that a pokemon..


Then I'd like to hear your definition of pokemon.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 18, 2012)

I just don't like the way it looks... but hey that just my opinion....


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

I already knew about this pokemon, personally I was wondering when the hell they are going to release it.
Also any news on Genesect or Meloetta?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 19, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> we all knew this was coming, though im suprised Ninty was able to stall it this long.


Nintendo doesn't make Pokémon.



Pinkie232 said:


> I wish they would've stopped at the 3rd generation. God damn, the number of Pokemon is TOO DAMN HIGH.


I agree that they should stop making more new Pokémon.
But they shouldn't stop making games; instead, they should make new games, in new regions, that re-use the older Pokémon.
I stopped attempting to complete the National Pokédex.



jimwhat said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mhm. XD Well, I just love the series. Especially the game for the strategy behind it. Collecting all 649 pokemon is rather tedious. I just prefer competitive battling.
> ...


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/300604/game-freak-we-wont-run-out-of-ideas-for-new-pokmon/

But I agree that earlier generations had a majority of Pokémon that looked like real animals.
I think Gen V Pokémon are alright. They do look different and have a different feel than the "original" ones, but there's no thing wrong with that.
I like the ones from Gen I-IV the best, though.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> > we all knew this was coming, though im suprised Ninty was able to stall it this long.
> ...


national pokedex is easy, well since i had all 491 on my SS


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 20, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I agree that they should stop making more new Pokémon.
> But they shouldn't stop making games; instead, they should make new games, in new regions, that re-use the older Pokémon.
> I stopped attempting to complete the National Pokédex.



This is what I was thinking about. Use the same pokemone, but change the game


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 20, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> > Dann Woolf said:
> ...


Fair argument, sir. I like variety as much as the next guy, I just think there's limit. I think making more and more similar pokemon can make it stale.


----------

